# Hi all, finally joined



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Finally become a TTOC member. Hello one and all 

Looking forward to reading the absoluTTe.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well done that man and welcome to the TTOC  
A fellow northeastener as well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

> Finally become a TTOC member. Hello one and all


Well done, You know it makes sense :wink: 
H.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well done that man. No need settle for reading absoluTTe, if you have a pen a piece of paper and a camara........... get along to some events and write about your experience and you could even be in it


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to the club mate - -enjoy 

Do exactly as Obi says, just take a camera instead :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Well done that man. No need settle for reading absoluTTe, if you have a pen a piece of paper and a camara........... get along to some events and write about your experience and you could even be in it


can I............ go on............ pretty pleased........... [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

gerrin marra.

(Sorry old bean, I meant to say 'Nice one, my jolly good fellow' - from a displaced Northumbrian)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Well done that man. No need settle for reading absoluTTe, if you have a pen a piece of paper and a camara........... get along to some events and write about your experience and you could even be in it
> ...


How could we say no with that new sig


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

fsm said:


> Finally become a TTOC member. Hello one and all
> 
> Looking forward to reading the absoluTTe.


Oops  Sorry, missed this one :roll:

Welcome


----------

